# Camp Zoe - Salem, MO



## dprogram (Feb 5, 2012)

I was curious if anyone has any new information on Camp Zoe and the legal battle going on. I've never been there but have heard both positive and negative things about the concerts that occur there. Here's a link to their site if you're interested. 

http://www.campzoe.com/


----------



## frzrbrnd (Feb 5, 2012)

i grew up about half an hour from here, but i don't know anything about the legal battle going on other than what can be found on the zoe site. it's not at all surprising tho, and i don't see any way that they could ever possibly win. they don't deserve to be behind bars and all that, but what can you expect in this day and age? 

re: the actual concerts, they're about as good as you can expect a festival to be when it's headlined by a grateful dead cover band. which is to say, not really that good. had some fun times there, tho.


----------



## dprogram (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd imagine the fun is in the party not necessarily in the music...unless you like jam band stuff. I must say though that I went with a friend of mine to a String Cheese and Widespread show in St. Louis and I had a good time. I couldn't tell if the bands were good or it was the drugs that made it fun though. =)


----------



## Hippy Titus (Apr 19, 2015)

http://www.riverfronttimes.com/2013-06-13/news/jimmy-tebeau-crack-house-statute-schwagstock/full/


----------

